# HAAD/DHA test/exam



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi everyone

has anyone here from the UK undertaken a DHA/HAAD exam/test for anaesthesia technician or nursing?

I was under the impression that if ur from the UK u did not have to take a DHA/HAAD exam unless its changed?

any information with regards to the type/standard of the questions would also be much appreciated.

regards


----------



## SomewhatIrked (Oct 1, 2015)

My (considerably) better half is a UK trained nurse with a valid NMC registration. She did not have to sit any exams to get her DHA registration. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

SomewhatIrked said:


> My (considerably) better half is a UK trained nurse with a valid NMC registration. She did not have to sit any exams to get her DHA registration.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hi mate
thanks for this!

I think there has been some changes to the HAAD so there seems to be some confusion as to which profession require HAAD.
I think Nurses are still exempt but anaesthesia technicians may need to do the HAAD exam.

When did your better half apply/go to UAE?

Kind regards


----------



## SomewhatIrked (Oct 1, 2015)

We got here about 2 years ago. If memory serves she did it online, then the PRO dealt with some bits. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

SomewhatIrked said:


> We got here about 2 years ago. If memory serves she did it online, then the PRO dealt with some bits.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


HI mate
thanks

I have applied to work in the Nation Hospital in Abu Dhabi.
Are you guys anywhere close to there by any chance?

Kind regards


----------



## SomewhatIrked (Oct 1, 2015)

We're in Dubai. It sure how similar DHA & HAAD are. Probably just different enough to be confusing ☺

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

SomewhatIrked said:


> We're in Dubai. It sure how similar DHA & HAAD are. Probably just different enough to be confusing ☺
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hi, hope all is well
it seems i have definately have to take the exam!

bit strange as i thought i did not have to but anyway! will have to do it!

not sure if anyone knows what type of exam it is..MCQs, essay questions/ short answers etc? very limited info so unable to clarify!

Kind regards


----------

